# [Contest] Enter to become the first tester of the newest Delta kit!



## Vaporesso (16/11/18)

Hi SA fans,

*Vaporesso* comes back again, this time on behalf of our another brand *Revenant Vape*!

Revenant Vape is the sister brand of Vaporesso and Renova. It's a premium brand that makes things for *advanced users*. And the *Delta kit* is a collaboration with *T.V.L* as a *Squonker*!




We are now calling some advanced vapers to help test this first squonker kit from us and give us some feedback! 

Just *comment your thoughts* about this Delta kit and we will choose *one lucky winner* *next Monday* to be the tester of this product!

Here are some highlight features: 

1. Single battery which adapt to *3 different types of batteries *

2. Updated Omni board 4.0 with *0.001s Insta Firing speed *

3. *Super Player mode* which supports* 0.03-5ohm* RDA tanks

4. *Push to squonk*, you don't even need to squeeze the bottle

5. *Press to fill* the 6.5ml liquid bottle, no need to take the bottle out

6. *Reload RDA tank* with *composite Heating Materials*, minimizes Leaking

7. *Self-Lock Mechanism* to hold the e-juice, significantly reduces leakage

Detail here

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Cornelius (16/11/18)

This looks like a game changer, more squonk users in future thanks to this device.
Plus the colour schemes will attract a lot of interest.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (16/11/18)

This looks great. Real game changer seems like it address all the cons of squonking.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dunskoy (16/11/18)

The Delta kit looks fantastic! The shape, colors, constructive, everything is perfectly thought out! I really like the design. Refueling is the same in ZERO I am delighted!
This is the best squonker I can imagine! I will be happy to become its owner!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB (16/11/18)

Oh WOW!!!! This is one sexy device!! The colours are amazing and the design seems as though it will fit perfectly in the hand. The push button for squonking will really make it a lot easier to squonk as the button is within easy reach of your thumb. The PTF Filling system is a win in my opinion, as you dont need to take the squonk bottle out of the device to refill, and you wont get juice on your hands and all over the table! The device also supports 0.03 to 5 ohms and DIY coil makers will you for this. The Omni Board with Insta-Fire will let you get an instant, rich and flavourful vape with amazing cloud production. The device also supports 18650/20700 AND 21700 batteries, which is a BIG bonus!
This is an amazing device and as a squonker myself, I can see SO MANY Pro's with this device. I think a lot of vapers will change to squonking purely because of all the amazing features, beautiful look of the device and the ease of use with the PTF Filling System.

Good job guys! This is a really well thought out device!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (16/11/18)

A squonker that doesn't look like a squonker, different battery type compatibility, instant firing, fires down to 0,03 ohms...I'm sold! Seems like an excellent device.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> This looks like a game changer, more squonk users in future thanks to this device.
> Plus the colour schemes will attract a lot of interest.



And it's regulated... A big bonus!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (16/11/18)

hopefully this will be a positive change in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cynarius (16/11/18)

This looks like it's going to take the regulated squonk game to a whole new level. If the response time is as it states I believe this is going to be an amazing vape. And the bonus that we can use all our different batteries. Winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/11/18)

Great innovation and the fact that it takes 21700/20700/1860 batteries is a major pro. It looks very ergonomic and I think will be a game changer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke187 (16/11/18)

Really like the push to squonk and the fill design, would be interesting to test the leak proof design.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (17/11/18)

@Andre

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/11/18)

True innovation in squonking is seldom achieved now days. This is an exception. Super Player, insta firing and especially press to fill combine to make this kit exceptional. 

It is a classy looking mod with features to match.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (17/11/18)

Beautiful looking kit. WOW would love to test it. Awesome that it adapts to 3 different types of batteries being the 21700/20700/18650 batteries. Insta firing speed of 0.001s....so cool
Amazing that you don't have to remove the bottle to refill it and All you have to do is Push to squonk. 

This kit is 55.9 × 29.8 x 127mm
6.5ml Tank Capacity, Color Screen 
5-100W Power and its child proof. 

Love the great colours of the Revenant Delta Kit. 
Especially this one....... 



Thanks for the chance @Vaporesso 

@Max

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Largo (17/11/18)

The main attention in this mod is attracted by the squonking system.
An innovation decisions: Push to squonk, Press to fill, no need to take the bottle out. This sets a new standard for squonk-devices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (17/11/18)

Wow @Vaporesso - here is my Wotofo Recurve with a customized drip tip and would absolutely appreciate the opportunity to test for Vaporesso 
@smilelykumeenit @Vapessa @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/18)

I love squonking and this looks like a winner.You had me at " *Self-Lock Mechanism* to hold the e-juice, significantly reduces leakage" and "*Push to squonk*, you don't even need to squeeze the bottle" now I want one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (18/11/18)

This is taking squonking to the next level. Push to squonk and the press to fill is truly a game changer. Definately want this.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (19/11/18)

An elegantly designed device, the Revenant Vapes Delta kit has been produced with the convenience and practicality of the vaper in mind. It revolutionizes the squonk device of current, as found in features such as the self lock mechanism, as well as the push to squonk feature. The addition of these features allow the Delta Kit to minimise leaking, make it easier to feed juice up to your coils, and all-around improve the vaping experience of users. This is a must purchase for all experienced vapers and squonk lovers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (19/11/18)

Very classy and modern looking mod. Would love to test the squonk function.

Interesting looking RDA as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (19/11/18)

What can one say...

This device looks amazing, and the features that comes with it looks even more amazing on paper. From the 1A charging, to the Super Player mode.

The fact that it can support 18650, 20700 and 21700 battery's will be a big plus side and that plus its super low 0.001s Firing speed and low ohm reading I think that this little beast can be a game changer. The push to squonk function, I'm a bit nervous about...will it under-squonk? how many times will you have to press it.

Overall I think that all of these features will make this device a winner for sure, but one can not be 100% certain until it is tested

Then we have not even started to talk about the RDA...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (19/11/18)

*Winner's Time
*
Thanks so much for all your participation and so glad that you like the Delta kit. The luckiest winner of this tester event goes to

@Puff the Magic Dragon

You will be the very first winner of the Delta kit, kindly contact us and we will look forward to your detailed feedback of this product!

For those who didn't win, please don't get down, kindly submit your information on our website here to apply our Power User Program. 

Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cynarius (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon enjoy the mod and lots of happy vape days

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (19/11/18)

Well done @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/11/18)

congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon definitely a great monday for you, enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (19/11/18)

Awesome news!! Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon!! Enjoy the device!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon hope you enjoy your new prize. And now you can test it with the new juice you won

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Constantbester said:


> Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon hope you enjoy your new prize. And now you can test it with the new juice you won


Ditto! Congrats, man!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon its double or nothing day for you...enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/18)

Thanks guys for all the congratulatory messages.

I feel almost guilty to have won such a fantastic prize. I am really pleased. As some of you know I am solely a single battery squonker so this couldn't have been better.

Special thanks to @Vaporesso . You have more than made my day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

